# failed 3rd time!! How many more times do we have to go through this!



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hello

My third ICSI failed on the 14th December, we are just starting to get over it now really, what ever that means!! It was our third go in just over 1 year and to tell you the truth I feel emotionally drained from the whole thing.
We have now decided that we are going to wait a while before we try again maybe the end of next year! (which seems a lifetime away). We have booked a holiday for June so at least I know that we cant do anything before then. We have our follow up appointment this month.
I know that when we have had this appointment I am going to feel lost for a while, it sounds silly really but it has been a full on year, with appointments and everything, and the thought of now waiting until after June at least isn't good, sometimes I think how are we going to get through it, loads of girls at work are getting pregnant everyday and it just gets harder and harder.
I am really happy for them, but after my third attempt I just keep thinking to myself how many more times are we going to have to go through this, will I ever get pregnant? We have more or less agreed to have another 2 goes then see what our options are, if anybody would of asked me this time last year I never would of thought I would be thinking about my 4th go. 
I know it happens you just have to look at the BFP's on the board but at the moment I am feeling like it is never going to happen to us.
Anybody else feeling like this (silly question really - sorry!)
Pebble x


----------



## liz S (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Pebble,
I had my 3rd failed cycle in Nov and it totally drained me.  There's no doubt that the more failures the harder it gets..

Well done for taking a break with treatment.  Sometimes it's really important to plan your life so that you've got things to look forward to - rather than worrying about the next round of treamtent.

The good thing is that after a while things do get better.  I was terribly low for 2 weeks after my BFN however, now 6 weeks later, I'm feeling more like myself again.  give yourself time to get over it.

Here's wishing you all the best for 2005

love Liz
xxx


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi Liz

Thanks for replying, sorry to hear about your BFN too.
So many people are getting BFP's, I am sure it will happen one day, we are going back to the clinic in the next couple of weeks for our follow up so we will see what the consultant says.

Good luck for the future, lets hope 2005 is our year.

Pebble x


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Pebble 

i just want to send a big hug and say i hope your dreams come true in 2005 

Love Mini xx


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi Pebbles

So sorry to hear of your failed cycle. I know exactly how you feel, I also had 3rd ICSI cycles.

I like you thought it would never happen to me!

I had my 4th cycle, with donor eggs, my test date was Monday and I got BFP. I have never had a positive before.

There is always hope.

I wish you lots of luck as and when you are ready to have your next cycle.

Never say Never!

love

Teen
x


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hello

Thanks to everyone that replied. Marteen congratulations that you got a BFP, that is brilliant, wising you all the very best for 2005.

I know it will happen one day, we will just have to hold onto our dream.

Take Care 

Pebble x


----------

